# שמלת כלה - כמה רחוק את מוכנה ללכת?



## תפו ופוזה (27/11/12)

שמלת כלה - כמה רחוק את מוכנה ללכת? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  *כמה רחוק את מוכנה ללכת אחרי החלום שלך?*

שלום.
אני אמא של כלה וכבר הצגתי עצמי כאן.
אני קוראת כאן כלות בשלבים שונים בדרך לחופה ולמדה על גישות שונות ביחס לשמלה.
יש מי שמתפשרות על השמלה מטעמים שונים ובהתאם לכיס..
מרבית המעצבים בארץ שכירים שמלות במחירים מאוד גבוהים.
אחרים משכירים מתוך היצע שקיים בבוטיק.
יש מי קונה בתאילנד או באיביי

ואני מבקשת לשאול:
עד כמה מהווה השמלה שלך חלום שלא ניתן להתפשר עליו?
עד כמה את מוכנה להרחיק לכת להגשמתו של חלום השמלה?
היש גבול? היכן הוא עובר? 

תודה


----------



## daimond1 (27/11/12)

אצלי היה גבול ברור מאוד 
ידעתי איזה סגנון אני רוצה.
לאמא שלי היה חשוב ללכת למקום מסויים עם גיסתה של המעצבת. הייתי שם 3 שעות, עסוקה בלמדוד מלא שמלות, רק כי לאמא שלי היה חשוב לעבור שם ולראות אם משהו מתאים לי.
אמא שלי שילמה על השמלה, וכאשר הסכום באותו מקום עבר את ה-10,000 ש"ח לא הסכמתי בכלל לחשוב על האפשרות לקחת אותה.
לא התפשרתי על הסגנון שרציתי. אמא שלי בחרה את התחרות והחרוזים - ממש לא היה משנה לי גודל הפרחים וזה מאוד שימח אותה לקחת חלק בתהליך של השמלה, והיא מאוד התלהבה והשוויצה ביום החתונה וגם אח"כ שהיא היתה חלק מזה ולא מודרה....
לא הלכתי רחוק עם החלום, כי הוא היה יחסית צנוע ובלי דרישות מיוחדות.
עשיתי את השמלה ב"נעמה וענת" ברעננה, המחיר היה מאוד מאוד סביר.


----------



## אביה המואביה (27/11/12)

דעתי האישית: 
מאד חשוב לי שהשמלה שלי תחמיא לי ושאני ארגיש בנוח איתה, גם פיזית (שיהיה לי נוח לזוז בה) וגם מנטאלית (שאני ארגיש שזה הולם אותי). 
על הדברים האלו אני לא מוכנה להתפשר. 

עם זאת, אני לא מוכנה להוציא סכומי עתק על שמלה שאני הולכת ללבוש ערב אחד בחיי וזהו. 4000 ש"ח זה הגבול שלי, וזה בהגזמה. 

מבחינות אחרות, כמו למשל זמן מדידות ומרחק נסיעה- אני לא אסע עד אילת בשביל שמלה, אבל אני מוכנה להשקיע זמן במדידות ומוכנה לנסוע עד באר שבע וירושלים (אני גרה באיזור קריית מלאכי כיום) ועד חיפה והקריות בשביל שמלה שתענה על הקריטריונים שלי.


----------



## Bobbachka (27/11/12)

אצלי... 
לא הייתה לי שמלת חלומות מעולם, אני בן אדם מאוד פרקטי ולכן הדרישות שלי לשמלה היו מאוד פרקטיות.
הצצתי באתרים של המעצבים השונים וגיבשתי לי כיוון וטעם מסוים.
ההגבלות על השמלה היו:
תקציביות (הקצבתי סכום של עד 5,500), איכות תפירה ונוחות (לפי הסדר הזה).
מכאן שלא העזתי להיכנס למקומות שהשמלות שהמחיר הממוצע שלהן עובר את ההגבלה התקציבית שלי וכן ניסיתי להסתכל על שמלות מקולקציות קודמות ולא היה אכפת לי שהן נלבשו בעבר.

בסופו של דבר השכרת השמלה שלי עלתה 4,500 והייתי מאוהבת בה לחלוטין.


----------



## coffeetoffy (28/11/12)

מהממת 
את דוגמה קלאסית לזה שלא צריך להוציא מליון דולר בשביל להיראות בהתאם.


----------



## Bobbachka (28/11/12)

אוי, תודה! 
ריגשת אותי עכשיו


----------



## coffeetoffy (29/11/12)




----------



## ronitvas (28/11/12)

אצלי 
את האמת - אף פעם לא היה לי חזון בנוגע למשהו שקשור לחתונה. הכל קרה כל כך מהר ואני הייתי הראשונה שהתחתנה בחבר'ה.
הלכתי עם חברה למדידות. כשכבר היו כמה דברים מגובשים בראש לקחתי את אמא שלי ואחותי.
אני בחרתי לפי תקציב שהקצבתי לעניין, אבל אמא שלי מאוד רצתה שאלבש את השמלה שבסוף לבשתי וביקשה לשלם את עלות ההשכרה, שהייתה הרבה מעבר למה שאני תכננתי לשלם.
לא התווכחתי וכפי שכבר כתבתי לא פעם - אני מאוד אוהבת את איך שנראיתי ביום החתונה, ומאוד מאוד אהבתי את השמלה. 
כשחברות אחרי התחתנו, כבר הייתי חשופה להרבה יותר מידע וידע, ולפעמים עברה בי המחשבה שאולי הייתי צריכה לבחור אחרת. אבל זה חלף מהר.... ואני מאוד שלמה עם ההחלטות, בנוגע לשמלה, ולבעל כמובן


----------



## תפו ופוזה (28/11/12)

חייבת להודות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שכל מה שקראתי עד עתה (ואשמח לקרא עוד בטרם אשתף...)

שונה כלל ועיקר ממה שאנו חווים מהרגע שהוכרזו האירוסין.


----------



## FayeV (28/11/12)

לא רחוק בכלל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אף פעם לא חלמתי על שמלת כלה, ולא ידעתי איזו גזרה תשב עליי יפה. בנוסף, לא הייתי מוכנה להוציא סכומי עתק על השמלה (הקצבתי לעצמי עד 4500, שזה גם לא מעט בכלל). מה עוד, שכשהתחלתי את סיבוב שמלות הכלה שלי, רציתי לקנות שמלה עוד פחות, כי מתברר שאצל המעצבים לא מחזיקים שמלות למדידה מעל למידה 38 (מידה שאף פעם לא הייתי בה).
בקיצור נמרץ - אהבתי מאוד את התוצאה הסופית, אבל זו לא הייתה ה-שמלה, כי מבחינתי אין דבר כזה


----------



## pipidi (28/11/12)

גם אני מהבנות שמעולם לא חלמו על השמלה שלהן 
היה חשוב לי שהשמלה תעמוד בתקציב עד 5000 ש"ח. 
הייתי רק במקום אחד - במתחם הכלות של המשביר לצרכן, שהספיק בינתיים להסגר.אחרי כן, נפגשתי עם תופרת בעפולה היכן שהורי גרים  ואז הגעתי לתופרת שאצלה עשיתי את השמלה שלי (שעשתה את השמלות ל2 מחברותיי). 
היה חשוב לי שיהיה לי נוח להגיע למדידות (התופרת הנבחרת גרה במרחק 5 דק' הליכה), בסופו של דבר אמא שלי שלמה על השמלה, אבל גם אז לא רציתי להתפרע בתקציב, כי היה נראה לי מיותר לזרוק כסף על שמלה לכמה שעות.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (28/11/12)

יש שמלות כלה בעלות כזו?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/12)

יש שמלות כלה בכל עלות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם ממעצבים וגם עבודות איכותיות. 
אני נוכחתי שיקר לא בהכרח אומר איכותי אחרי שמדדתי שמלת כלה ב-10,000 ש"ח וראיתי שחלקים מהתחרה שלה פרומים ושגם השמלה בקטלוג, לא יושבת כמו שצריך על הדוגמנית (ומדהים שהחלק שלא ישב עלי טוב גם לא ישב טוב על הדוגמנית בקטלוג- השמלה עמדה בצורה לא יפה באיזור החזה).

אם תריצי בפורום חיפוש תוכלי לראות שרשורים רבים עם המלצות למקומות שמציעים שמלות כלה במחירים שפויים ובחלקם אפשר לקבל אפילו תפירה מחדש.


----------



## coffeetoffy (28/11/12)

לא, אני בהלם ששאלת שאלה כזו 
את חיה במגדלי yoo או משהו?
כי לרגע הזכרת לי את המעושרת ששאלה במאהל המחאה כמה עולות עגבניות.


----------



## אביה המואביה (28/11/12)

אל תגזימי..


----------



## coffeetoffy (28/11/12)

לא מגזימה, 
זו הייתה שאלה גסה ומתנשאת בעיני. הבנו שיש לה מלא כסף, חלאס, למה לנפנף בצורה כזו דוחה?


----------



## אוגלה (28/11/12)

גם אמא שלי לא האמינה לי 
עד שלא לקחתי אותה למקומות ועד שהיא לא שמעה הצעת מחיר, כי ככה אמרו לה כל החברות שחיתנו את בנותיהן לאחרונה. אם הבת של תפוזה לקחה אותה מלכתחילה רק למקומות של 9 ומעלה, זה הגיוני שהיא לא תדע אפילו שזה קיים (ועוד בסדר גודל שעולה מהשרשור הנ״ל)


----------



## coffeetoffy (28/11/12)

עשי לי טובה, 
זה לא התחיל ולא נגמר ביציאה הזו. 
תגובה למטה היא מגיבה ב"אני מתביישת לומר כמה אני שילמתי". זה משהו קונסיסטנטי אצלה וזה לא מהרגע. 

כבר נהיה סתם מעצבן לקרוא את ההודעות שלה. קצת צניעות, זה לא הורג.


----------



## Nooki80 (28/11/12)

באותה המידה 
לא נעים לקרוא הודעות שמתייחסות למחירים או מקומות שאנשים אחרים בפורום סגרו שהמשמעות שלהם היא שעבדו עליהם, שהם סתם משלמים יקר, פרייארים וכיוב', ועוד על בסיס השוואות נטולות הקשר (כמו להשוות מחירי מנה באולם עממי לחתונה של 400 איש ומעלה, למחירי מנה באולם בוטיק ל- 150 איש). 
שימי לב גם להתנסחות שלך שיכולה להיות מאוד מקוממת קצת נראה שמי שלא הלך בקו שלך הוא אוטומטית לא בסדר...
אני לא מנסה לתקוף אותך, רק מסבה את תשומת ליבך לטון שבו חלק (עם דגש על חלק) מהתגובות שלך נקראות, לפחות בעיניים שלי.


----------



## coffeetoffy (28/11/12)

יכול להיות שאת צודקת. 
צר לי אם ראית משהו מההודעות שלי כפוגע, אם כתבתי מחירים של אולמות (ואני לא זוכרת שעשיתי את זה פה אלא בפייסבוק, אבל אם זה קרה פה אז-) צר לי אם הרגשת שאני מוציאה אותך חלילה פראיירית, אני בד"כ כותבת מחירים אם מישהו שאל טווח מחירים של אולמות שבמקרה הייתי בהם. 

אף אחד לא פראייר, כל אחד עושה את החתונה שלו כראות עיניו, זה יום אחד בחיים ומי שיכול להרשות לעצמו- כפרות. אני פשוט אומרת, שלא חייבים להתרברב בפני כל העולם, זה הכל. מבינה את ההתרגשות שבלחתן בת בכורה, כולנו כאן מתרגשות, אבל לא צריך לבוא ולהקטין את כל האחרות כי את קנית לבת שלך את שמלת חלומותיה במחיר ש"את מתביישת לספר". 

אני אגב לא חושבת שמישהי פראיירית גם אם היא תשלם 400 שקל לאולם, הוא כנראה שווה את זה. אני חיפשתי אולם זול כי אני והבן זוג, ורוב האורחים סטודנטים. אולי אם היינו כבר בעלי מקצוע היינו לוקחים אולם ב40-50 ש"ח יותר שממש אהבנו בחיפה בלי להרגיש שיצאנו "פראיירים". 

שוב, סליחה אם נפגעת מאיזו מהודעותי. הביקורת שלי בתגובה למעלה לא הייתה כלפיך. 
דניה

(פיי, חפרתי)


----------



## simplicity83 (28/11/12)

זו הערה נכונה לפורום באופן כללי 
(פדיחה להודות)אני פה מאז החתונה של אחותי.. הרבה לפני שבכלל הכרתי את בעלי
מאז ומתמיד למלא כותבות אין בעיה לכתוב שמישהי פרייארית אם היא משלמת סכום XXXX או שעובדים עליה.. 
מצד שני אף אחת לא תגיד למישהי רואים שהשמלה שלה עלתה X כסף, האיכות לא משהו והיא לא יושבת טוב.. (סתם דוגמא תיאורתית כן? ברור שלא תמיד מחיר זול פירושו איכות נמוכה) 
עד כדי כך שלפעמים לא נעים להתלבט פה על איכות ספקים מסויימים, כי במקום להגיב לעניין מקבלים מלא תשובות של נורא יקר/ יש טובים שלא לוקחים ככה/ מחיר מופרך וכו' וכו' . 

יש מי שבשבילה שמלה ב-1000 זה מוגזם (ולפעמים הטיעון הוא לאו דווקא כלכלי, אלא רעיונית,לשלם סכומים גבוהים למשהו חד פעמי) ויש מי שבשבילה להשקיע 100,000 שקל על עיצוב זה זניח. 
שכל אחת תהיה מאושרת מהבחירות שלה וממערכת השיקולים שלה, זה מה שחשוב.


----------



## coffeetoffy (28/11/12)

את חוזרת על מה שאמרתי בפסקה האחרונה שלך. 
והדברים שלי הוצאו מהקשרם. 
אני אמרתי שהיא מתנשאת וזה לא נעים, ואתן מגיבות לי שלא נעים לכתוב מחירים. 
אין לי בעיה עם המחירים שהיא משלמת, יש לי בעיה עם זה שבעיניה מי שלא משלמת כמוהה היא פחות נחשבת


----------



## simplicity83 (28/11/12)

קודם כל לא קראתי את ההודעה הזו שכתבת לפני 
הגבתי להודעה של נוקי, אחרי שקראתי את ההודעה שלה ולא את יתר התגובות. 

דבר שני , אם קראת את ההודעה שלי, אז תקראי שוב ותראי שכתבתי תגובה באופן כללי על הפורום, מדברים שקיימים פה במשך שנים.
בכלל לא התייחסתי אלייך ולא חיזקתי את מה שנוקי אמרה בקשר אלייך.
גם כי במקרה לא כ"כ יצא לי לקרוא הודעות שלך בפורום כדי לראות אם מה שהיא כתבה נכון גם לטעמי, 
וגם כי העדפתי לא "להתנפל" על אף אחת, אלא לציין את דעתי הכללית. 
בדיוק כמו שכתבה רונית, דרך אגב. הודעה כללית, שמטרתה לעודד את כל מי שרוצה לכתוב, בלי לחשוש מתגובות שנכנסות לה לכיס. 

אני לא מבינה מה יש כל כך להתעצבן מהגברת... 
גם אם בא להשוויץ בזה שהיא הוציאה מלא כסף (וגם זה כמו תמיד עניין יחסי) , אין לי בעיה עם זה. כל עוד היא מרוצה מהבחירות שלה ושל הבת שלה. 
אני ממש לא הרגשתי שמעצם ההודעות שלה היא מזלזלת מי שבחרה ספקים זולים יותר.


----------



## Nooki80 (29/11/12)

אני חושבת שהבנת לא נכון 
- לא נפגעתי באופן אישי, או בכלל, רק חשבתי להסב את תשומת ליבך לאיך שהדברים שלך עלולים להיתפס. ואני מודה לך כך שבכל זאת מצאת לנכון להסביר את העמדה שלך, ואני מקבלת אותה.
אני באמת חושבת שלא הבנת את תפו פוזה כפי שהיא התכוונה. אני לא חושבת שהיא באה להתנשא או להתרברב, אלא באמת מגיעה ממקום שבו היא לא נאלצה (ואיזה כיף לה ולבת שלה, אני מפרגנת) להתמודד עם המחירים של שמלות או בכלל עם הפקת חתונה, ממקום שבו צריך לחסוך או לחשוב טוב טוב על מאזן עלויות. 
היא כנראה במקום אחר בחיים ואך טבעי שהיא לא בהכרח תדע מה הן עלויות ממוצעות או פחות מכך- לכל מיני דברים. 
בטח ובטח אם הבת שמתחתנת מלכתחילה יודעת שהיא לא צריכה להתפשר ולא מתבקשת לחסוך (ולהתפשר מנקודת מבטי זה לא בהכרח דבר רע, או בהכרח טוב - כל מקרה לגופו). 
הרי בינינו אם היית יכולה להוציא על שמלת חלומותייך או על אולם חלומותייך (או בכלל על דברים שלא קשורים בחתונה) בלי הגבלה או עם הגבלה מועטה, בכלל לא היית מבינה שאת מדברת בסדרי גודל כספיים אחרים משאר האנשים, ולא היית מבינה שבעיני אחרים זה נתפס כהתנשאות או שחצנות. 
אני למשל לא קונה מותגים, זה לא מעניין אותי ולא נמצא בסדר העדיפויות שלי. אבל אני לא מסיקה מכך שמי שקונה מותגים ומוכן לשלם על כך אלפי או עשרות אלפי שקלים הוא אוטומטית שחצן או מתנשא. זו הבחירה שלו/ שלה, ואם הם יכולים לממן את זה, אדרבה. זה לא מוריד או מעלה את ערך הבחירות שלי.
ולכן אני חושבת שלא הגיע לה הטון התוקפני שלך. גם משום שלטענתי טעית בקריאת כוונותיה, וגם משום שכאשר כותבים במקום כ"כ פומבי הדברים שאת כותבת ומשורשרים לתגובה מסויימת, לא באמת נקראים רק בקונטקסט של אותה התגובה, והם מפורשים גם על ידי משתתפים אחרים וכדאי לקחת את זה בחשבון.
שוב, אני לא מדברת איתך על מחירים ספיציפיים, מחיר יקר/זול הוא דבר יחסי ומאוד סובייקטיבי, אני אומרת שבגדול צריך להיזהר מהצהרות שנוגעות לענייני כספים כאשר לא מכירים את כל מערך השיקולים/אפשרויות/אילוצים, ולא צריך לשפוט אף אדם על הבחירות שלו על מה להוציא יותר או פחות, כל עוד הוא לא מסב נזק לסביבה או לעצמו (זה משהו אחר כשמדובר במי שאין לו ובכל זאת בוחר להוציא מאות אלפי שקלים על חתונה, שלאחריה יכנס למינוס... זה טיפשי, ילדותי ומסוכן).


----------



## coffeetoffy (29/11/12)

.. 
(אין לי נושא)

אני חושבת שאם תקפתי אותה, ובתמורה כל הפורום נכנס בי, משהו פה לא מסתדר, במיוחד לאור העובדה שהיא בחרה לא להגיב.
בכל אפן, מיציתי קצת את השרשור. 
אשמח לפגוש אותך בהודעות אחרות בפורום


----------



## Nooki80 (29/11/12)

בשמחה! 
נתראה בשרשורים אחרים וקצת יותר נעימים. עשינו עסק!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ודי, לא כל הפורום נכנס בך, היחידה שאפשר להגיד שנכנסה בך זו אני, וזו ממש לא הייתה הכוונה (ממש ממש לא, כנראה שהייתי צריכה לשלוח לך מסר ולא לכתוב בפומבי, אני מקבלת את זה)
הנושא הזה של עלויות/מחירים/יקר/זול הוא נושא שעולה תדיר בפורום, בערך בכל שבוע יש משהו שקשור לנושא הרגיש הזה. ולא מהיום יש תחושה כללית שבחירות מסויימות הן לא בסדר כי הן "יקרות".
לא משנה, let by gones be by gones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נוקי


----------



## מירה288 (30/11/12)

סליחה שאני נדחפת אבל 
בהיבט של כלכלת המשפחה לא צריך להסתכל על מחיר גבוה או נמוך אלא אם אני יכולה ורוצה להוציא סכום מסוים על שמלת כלה או על דבר אחר 

אם קונים שמלה ב 5000 שקל ואין לזוג שום חסכונות ונכנסים לחובות ולמינוסים אז 5000 שקל זה הרבה עבורם. מצד שני, משפחות שיש להן הרבה כסף וחשוב להן חתונה מפוארת ומוציאים עשרות אלפי שקלים על כמה שמלות לאירוע - זה גם בסדר. 

באופן אישי אני מעדיפה אירועים צנועים ושמלה שלא תעלה כמה משכורות אבל זה כבר עניין של ערכים. 

אתם מוזמנים לראות ולהגיב בפורום כלכלת המשפחה בנושא: טיפים להוזלת עלויות החתונה: 
http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=1856&messageid=165951038

שבת שלום


----------



## רחלילי2 (29/11/12)

לא, התגובה שלך מתנשאת 
היא לא יודעת שיש מחירים כאלו כי באמת קשה יותר למצוא במרכז שמלות במחירים סבירים.
היא לא באה מגבוה היא באמת מנסה להבין איך לעזור לבת שלה והאם אפשר לעשות את זה במחיר הגיוני.


----------



## Bobbachka (29/11/12)

זה ממש ממש לא מדויק לומר 
שקשה למצוא במרכז שמלות במחירים סבירים כי יש הרבה מאוד חנויות בטווחי מחירים נמוכים בהרבה מ10,000!


----------



## coffeetoffy (29/11/12)

או מ3000 פאונד+ 60% ממחיר שמלה במרכז 
אבל די אמרתי שאני יוצאת מהשרשור אז אני יוצאת


----------



## yael rosen (1/12/12)

אוי באמת 
זו התחסדות לשמה.. היא לא ידעה שיש שמלות במחירים כאלו?!?!? כי לא יכול להיות שבגד שמורכב מבד ותפירה יעלה רק 2,000..


----------



## רחלילי2 (1/12/12)

בנות מדברות פה על שמלות ב-2000-3000 ש"ח 
זה ממש מעט (לא ראיתי שמלות יפות ואיכותיות במחיר הזה)...
מצד שני, כשקראתי בהמשך שהיא קנתה לבתה שתי שמלות (אחת ב-3000 פאונד +טיסה+לינה+ ועוד ועוד ובנוסף שילמה 60% משמלה נוספת בארץ) זה כבר היה קצת מוגזם.


----------



## Meirav Flum (1/12/12)

בהחלט יש שמלות יפות ואיכותיות 
ב-2000 ו-3000 ש"ח והיו לא מעט בנות בפורום שלבשו אותן (ואני אחת מהן).
בשוק של היום זה מצריך מאמץ- חיפוש מכירות, לקיחת שמלה מוכנה ולא להכנע ללחץ של מעצב לתפירה חדשה או לקחת סיכון עם תופרת לא מוכרת על מנת לחסוך עלויות (ואני לא מדברת אפילו על האופציה של הזמנה מחו"ל כי שם יש סיכון גדול יותר).
בעיני קביעת תקציב שכזה זו אינה התפשרות. כשלי היה קשה למצוא אופציה זולה בן הזוג בא ואמר שיש לנו את הכסף לשלם לסלון אם אני רוצה ואני סרבתי. אני הייתי מרוצה מהתוצאה הסופית והאמת שלא קראתי פה קרדיטים של מישהי שמצאה שמלה בתקציב נמוך והתלוננה שהיא לא היתה יפה או אכותית. למעשה- כן היו כאן בנות שהלכו לסלונים מוכרים ויקרים והתלוננו על יחס מזעזע ושמלות שלא ישבו טוב או התפרקו במהלך הארוע על אף אלפי השקלים שהן שלמו עליהן כך שגם מחיר גבוה לא מבטיח שביעות רצון.


----------



## shira3121 (1/12/12)

בטח שיש שמלות יפות ואיכותיות במחירים כאלו 
למשל שלי מהאאוטלט שמלות כלה. לכל מי שלא משנה לה שהשמלה שלה תהיה מהעונה הנוכחית יכולה למצוא אחלה שמלות מעונות קודמות במחירים מאוד סבירים.


----------



## pipidi (28/11/12)

כמו שענו האחרות, בטח שיש 
השמלה שלי די עמדה בתקציב, אני לא זוכרת את המחיר של הבדים עצמם אבכל בכולל זה היה קרוב. 

אני סגרתי אצל תופרת, שבסופו של דבר עשתה לי שמלה קצרה שעליה ניתן לשים חצאית טול ארוכה ששמשה לצילומים ולטקס, ובריקודים אחרי שכבר היה לי חם, הורדתי את החצאית וקיבלתי לוק חדש וגם היה פחות חם ברגלים. 
מה שנחמד כשהולכים לתופרת, מעבר לכך שמדובר בתפירה אישית למידות והמחיר הוא לקניה בניגוד להשכרה. המחיר הכולל נקבע לפי התעריף של התופרת לפרוייקט עצמו ועליו מוסיפים את עלות הבדים. 
ואז ניתן להוזיל או ליקר את העלות הכוללת רק עם הבדים, ובעיקר עם התחרות והכמות שלהן. אז אפשר לקחת תחריות צרפתיות עמוסות חרוזים ונצנוצים שיעלו יקר ולצפות בהן את כל השמלה ואפשר ללכת על תחרה זולה יותר, ולהחליט שהיא תהיה רק באיזורים מסויימים בשמלה ובשאר להשתמש בבד זול יותר.


----------



## Meirav Flum (28/11/12)

רק אני והשמלה שלי 
אני די סלדתי מהקונספט של שמלת כלה. זה לא היה חלום שלי ולא מצאתי את עצמי בתוך המבחר הקיים. התקציב שקבעתי התאים למחיר של שמלת ערב פשוטה (לא במראה, אלא בגזרה ובתפירה) וחיפשתי משהו לא מצועצע ובמראה נקי שיתאים לטעם שלי ביומיום. 
הסתובבתי די הרבה בניסיון למצוא משהו שיענה על הדרישות שלי ודי התאכזבתי- מהמבחר, מהאיכות, מהסגנון ומהתחושה האישית שלי בתוך הנסיון (כבר כתבתי כמה לא יפה זה גרם לי להרגיש).
לבסוף הגעתי לתופרת ונדרשתי להגמיש גם את מסגרת התקציב שלי אך גם המחיר הסופי היה נמוך בהרבה ממחיר השכרת שמלה מוכנה ממעצב ולא גבוה משמלה אלטרנטיבית מוכנה מבוטיק.
אני די מרוצה מהתוצאה הסופית, היא שמשה אותי ליום הזה וכיום תלויה לי בארון עד שאחליט מה לעשות איתה הלאה (לקצר, לצבוע או להשאיל לכלות אחרות...).
הגבול שלי היה במחיר וברמת העצבים שהנושא גרם לי, והייתי מאד קרובה להתפשר ולקנות משהו פשוט וזול ולו רק כדי לסיים עם כל זה. מי שלחץ עלי להשקיע זו דוקא אמא שלי שטענה שהתקציב שלי לא ראלי ושהשמלות שראיתי פשוטות מדי ולא מתאימות לארוע. היא דחפה לכיוון שמלה יותר מושקעת ובמראה יותר יוקרתי והתוצר הסופי היה מעין פשרה בין שתינו (משהו יוקרתי אך פשוט, כלתי אך לא מצועצע).


----------



## coffeetoffy (28/11/12)

שמלה ממש יפה, 
אם תצבעי לצבע שיכול להתאים לסרטים הסגולים, תוכל להיות לך שמלה אלגנטית לאירועים של המשפחה. תכלת ממש בהיר יכול להיות יפה לדעתי.


----------



## Meirav Flum (28/11/12)

תודה רבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני שוקלת לקצר אותה עד הברך, מה שיהפוך אותה פחות רשמית, כדי שתשמש אותי לארועים.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/12)

כשהייתי ילדה כן חלמתי על שמלת כלה 
הייתי מציירת דוגמאות וחושבת על בדים (כילדה, מאד אהבתי את גזרת בת הים... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

אבל... 
מאז שהייתי ילדה הטעם שלי השתנה והתבגר. לא דמיינתי לעצמי שאלבש שמלה שתואמת את הטעם שלי מגיל 8-9 וגם לא 12. 
עם הזמן, כשמתבגרים, הרצונות שלנו מהעבר מקבלים גוון יותר פרקטי. 

אז כן, היו לי רצונות ברורים בנוגע לשמלת הכלה והסגנון שלה שהתגבשו עם השנים (כמו שהטעם שלנו משתנה עם השנים). וכן, אמא שלי נתנה לי את השמלה כמתנה. 

אבל...
ידעתי שלפחות מבחינתי, אני לא רוצה להוציא הון (גם אם זה מהכסף של אמא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

בסוף, השמלה לא הייתה מהיקרות אבל גם לא זולה מאד ועלתה לי באיזור ה-6,500 ש"ח - כי היא נתפרה למידותיי. 
קיבלתי הרבה מחמאות על השמלה ובעיקר, היא הייתה מאד אני. 
אני חושבת שהגישה שלי הייתה מאוזנת - ושגם אם הייתי מוציאה יותר על השמלה - אני לא חושבת שהיא בהכרח הייתה יותר מוצלחת ומתאימה (כי יקר לא אומר בהכרח איכותי).
ורק לשם הפרופורציה - המקום הראשון שמדדתי בו הציע לי שמלה ב-10,000 ש"ח בערך (אמרו שיתחשבו ויעשו לי הנחה) ובדיעבד, השמלה שבחרתי בסוף הייתה הרבה יותר איכותית והגזרה והתפירה היו הרבה יותר טובות. 

אני בן אדם פרפקציוניסט גם בנוגע לבגדים שאני לובשת ביום יום. מאד חשובה לי איכות התפירה - שלא יהיה עקום או בלוי, שהבד יראה רענן. אני כן מחשיבה את עצמי כאדם ביקורתי בנושא הזה ואני רואה פגמים. אני פשוט לא חושבת שבהכרח יקר יותר אומר איכותי יותר (כלומר, אם מחפשים משהו מאד מורכב עם המון שכבות כנראה שזה יעלה יותר אבל אני כן חושבת שיש המון הפרזה במחירים ובהחלט יש מעצבים מוכשרים שעושים עבודה מצוינת והם לא בסקאלות המטורפות של המחירים היום... ושוב... הכל תלוי מה מחפשים).

מצרפת תמונה של השמלה שלי...


----------



## ifatitai (30/11/12)

השמלה מהממת! אפשר לשאול מאיפה היא?  
אני מחפשת משהו שנראה בדיוק כך!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/11/12)

פלורה וינטאג׳ אנד קלאסי 
בחיפה


----------



## The Blue Fairy (28/11/12)

לא רחוק בכלל 
זה אירוע של 4 שעות, עם השמלה את נמצאת קצת יותר
אבל זה מה שזה - יום אחד!
בעיניי זה טירוף להוציא אלפי שקלים על לבוש של יום אחד
וחייבים לזכור את זה ולא לאבד פרופורציות
כל שקל שחוסכים עוזר לזוג להתחיל טוב יותר את חייו המשותפים, אם זה בחיסכון לדירה ואם זה בחיסכון לירח דבש..


----------



## coffeetoffy (28/11/12)

ואם זה בחסכון לעולל שעתיד לבוא


----------



## The Blue Fairy (28/11/12)

רוצה לספר לי משהו?


----------



## coffeetoffy (28/11/12)

אל תהיי אמא שלי 
דיברתי עליך


----------



## hillala8 (28/11/12)

אצלי 
מבחינה תקציבית אני הקצבתי לנושא "לבוש כלה" סך של 5000 שזה כולל גם נעליים והלבשה תחתונה- זושא לא זול לכשעצמו (בלי תכשיטים כי את זה אולי אקנה משהו טוב בלי קשר רק לחתונה).

בנושא התהליך אני חושבת שאני קצת שונה. לפני כמה שנים עשיתי "סיבוב דיינגוף" עם אחות שלי כשהתחתנה ובתחילת הקיץ האחרון עשיתי סיבוב בחיפה עם חברה שהתחתנה. כל ההסתובבות והחנויות ממש לא משכו אותי (אם לא להפך) וגרמו להרגיש שאצל כל המעצבים יש פחות או יותר אותו הדבר ונתן לי נורא הרגשה של "תעשיית כלות" ככה שלמעשה לא מדדתי אפילו שמלת כלה אחת! אופנה זה משהו שמאוד מדבר אלי ואני משקיעה בו, הסגנון שלי לרוב הוא נקי ודי אלגנטי ומחוייט ובחינתי בדים נשפכים, טולים ותחרות לא באים בחשבון ככה שרוב הדגמים בחנויות ואצל מעצבים נפסלו. אחרי הרבה חפירות באינטרנט, בעיקר באתרים לא ישראליים, התחלתי לגבש לי עיצוב והיה לי ברור שאני מחפשת תופרת שתעשה את העיצוב שלי למידותי. מכיוון שמדובר בשמלה מבד אחד ובעיצוב נקי חשוב מאוד שהתפירה תהיה איכותית כדי שהשלמה באמת תיראה fine, למזלי דרך קולגה מצאתי תופרת מעולה, שקלטה את הראש שלי ברגע וידעתי שאני בידיים טובותוגם המחיר היה סביר ביותר.
בינתיים הייתה מדידה ראשונה של התחלת הדגם והייתי סופר מרוצה, ביום ראשון עוד מדידה וכבר קשה לי לחכות.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (28/11/12)

בהצלחה


----------



## coffeetoffy (28/11/12)

איפה התופרת נמצאת? 
ואם באיזור חיפה- כמה זה "סביר"?


----------



## hillala8 (28/11/12)

שולחת תשובה במסר


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/12)

אם את מחפשת תופרת באיזור חיפה 
חפשי את הקרדיטים של ppidi. למיטב זיכרוני היא תפרה שמלה באיזור חיפה והתוצאה הייתה נראית מקסים.


----------



## grkld012 (28/11/12)

שמלת כלה שלי 
במקור כשחשבתי על שמלת כלה מאוד רציתי קנות דרך אתר כלשהו ולחסוך הרבה כסף כי מאוד חשוב לי לכסות את החתונה כי אני ובן זוגי ממנים אותה לגמרי לבד.
אבל אני מודה שהדברים לא יצאו כמו שתכננתי. מכיוון שאנו מארגנים חתונה די מהר (תוך 4 חודשים מיום ההצעה בגלל שאנו רוצים להתחתן בחורף הנוכחי) לא הייתה לי אפשרות להזמין שמלה מחו"ל. 
מבדיקה באתרי סלוני כלות רבים הבנתי שאני מתחברת רק מעצב שמלות אחד וזה ודים מרגולין המדהים. לצערי בגלל שאני מאוד גבוהה לא הייתה שום אפשרות למצוא אצלו דגם קיים ולהתאים אותו אלי. אני חייבת לתפור שמלה מאפס בגלל מבנה גוף לא סטנדרטי וזה כמובן מעלה את המחיר. בסוף השמלה עולה לי 7.5 אלף ש"ח, אבל היא שלי ולא בהשכרה. אני מקווה למכור אותה אחר כך ולהחזיר חלק מהכסף. אני יודעת שזה לא ממש זול אבל אני גם בטוחה שאקבל שמלה מושלמת. מצד שני יש לי לא מעט חברות ששכרו שמלות בכ- 10,000 ש"ח וזה בעיני כבר ממש מוגזם. אבל בסופו של דבר אני מאוד מאמינה שזה עניין אישי מאוד וכל אחת מחליטה עד כמה זה חשוב לה וכמה כסף היא מוכנה להוציא על שמלת כלה. מי שחולמת על זה מהילדות מוכנה להוציא יותר מי זאת שלא ממש חשבה על זה ולא ממש קריטי לה ולכן צריך לכבד את הרצונות של כל כלה. בכל זאת זה היום היחיד שבו אנו באמת מרכז העולם וזה כיף לא נורמלי.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (28/11/12)

עכשיו אני מפחדת לומר כמה שילמתי...


----------



## ronitvas (28/11/12)

להיפך!!! 
תפנקי אותנו


----------



## תפו ופוזה (28/11/12)

כתבתי למטה...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/12)

למה להתבייש? 
כל אחד עושה את השיקולים שלו בהתאם לסדר העדיפויות שלו ואין צורך להתנצל על כך.


----------



## coffeetoffy (28/11/12)

השמלה שלי.. 
תמיד חלמתי להתחתן בשמלת סינדרלה, עד השלב ההוא בגיל ההתבגרות שהכרזתי שאני לא מתחתנת ברבנות, אלא בעיריית אמסטרדם, ולכן לא צריך שמלה. אבל דברים השתנו, ואני נאלצת לבחור את הסגנון הרלבנטי וקצת מתקשה. פעם אני חושבת שאני רוצה תחרה, פעם זה נדוש, פעם נפוח, פעם סתם פשוט.. 
מצד אחד אני לא רוצה להיראות כמו סינדרלה, על כל המשתמע, מצד שני אני כן סוג של נסיכה ליום אחד וחשוב לי שגם אם מישהי אחרת תגיע בשמלה לבנה (שתמות!), ידעו שאני הכלה ולא היא. 

בינתיים יש לי עוד 10 חודשים עד האירוע, ובכל בוקר אני משנה את דעתי. אני מקווה שעד מרץ-אפריל אני אצליח להסגר על דעתי ולבחור משהו מתאים שגם יחמיא, ולא איראה מגוחך. 
הכי חשוב זה שהחתן יגיד וואו בסוף, וזו תכל'ס משימה קשה.. 

ולגבי $$$- אין סיכוי בעולם, ואני מכריזה את זה כבל עם ועדה, שאשלם יותר מ3000 ש"ח לשמלה. 
אין סיבה ללכת דווקא לעמנואל, אם יש אחלה שמלות בהשכרה, ביד שניה, ב"שמלות כלה להשאלה", וכמובן באינטרנט (לצורך העניין אני כנראה אזמין). 

נראה לי מגוחך לשלם שכר לימוד שנתי (10000 ש"ח) על שמלה שאמורה להלבש מהצהריים עד הלילה ואז להירקב בארון.

מצד שני, נעליים זה כבר יותר פרקטי, וזו ההזדמנות שלי לנעלי חלומות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



החצי כבר אישר נעלי מותג יוקרה. סתם כי נעים שיש משהו אחד יוקרתי בארון (והארון שלי באמת צנוע ברמות אחרות).


----------



## סקומפי (28/11/12)

מסכימה איתך ונקודה למחשבה 
אני ממש איתך קטע הזה, לא הסכמתי להוציא יותר מ2000 וגם זה מבחינתי היה המקסימום שבמקסימום, סכום מוגזם לחלוטין לשרוף על בגד לערב אחד.
בכל מקרה, התחלתי לשוטט כמו משוגעת באינטרנט ובסוף מצאתי שמלה ממש יפה (לדעתי) במחיר הצנוע של 100$ באיביי. כאשר התפירה היא לפי מידות גופך.
חיכיתי בהתרגשות ליום המשלוח, וכשהשמלה סוף סוף הגיעה התאכזבתי קשות. היא עדיין הייתה מהממת על הקולב, אבל על הגוף היא נראתה זוועה. 
אני נמוכה ולא רזה במיוחד, ולמרות שזה נתפר לפי מידות ששלחתי, עדיין משהו לא עבד שם.
אז במקום אצתי רצתי לסייל אצל פלורה בחיפה ומצאתי שמלה מהממת שהתאהבתי בה מייד ב2000 ש"ח. אומנם אני אצטרך לעשות לה קצת תיקונים לקראת היום הגדול, אבל עדיין נראה לי שזה משתלם.
קחי בחשבון שגם אם את מוצאת שמלה באינטרנט שיושבת עלייך טוב, עדיין סביר שתצטרכי לעשות תיקונים.
בכל מקרה, כבר שמעתי על בנות שקנו באינטרנט והיו סופר מרוצות, אבל מהנסיון שלי, אם הגוף לא הכי פרופורציונלי (כמו במקרה שלי), עדיף להשקיע עוד קצת כסף ולקנות שמלה רק אחרי שמדדת.


----------



## coffeetoffy (28/11/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בגדול אין לי בעיה של פרופורציות.. מדדתי בארץ והבנתי פחות או יותר מה הכיוון שמחמיא לי ואזמין בהתאם. 
גם אם אצטרך להוסיף 500 ש"ח לתיקונים, זה עדיין מסתכם בסכום צנוע סה"כ.. 
בכל מקרה לדעתי אעדיף "להקנס" ב100$ לטובת הנסיון להרוויח שמלה נעימה בזול, לעומת ללכת מראש להוציא סכומים מופרזים לטובת "שמלת פשרה"
אבל תודה על ההתייחסות!


----------



## kiziarish (28/11/12)

אני הפתעתי את עצמי 
מעולם לא חלמתי על שמלה מסוימת, אבל כן חלמתי על יום החתונה כאירוע של פעם בחיים בו יש הזדמנות לחגוג ולשמוח ולהשקיע בעצמך הרבה יותר מבדרך כלל. אין מה לעשות, מאז שאני זוכרת את עצמי אני אוהבת שמחות וזו ללא ספק סיבה ענקית לשמוח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תכננתי להזמין שמלה אונליין או לתפור אצל תופרת, התכנית היתה לא להוציא יותר מ5,000 גג וגם זה הרגיש לי מוגזם. אז הלכתי לעשות סיבוב עם אמא שלי כדי לקבל מושג על מה מחמיא לי ומה אני רוצה, ובכל מדידה השתכנעתי יותר ויותר שארצה לתפור שמלה משלי בתקציב שהוא חצי מהמחירים בכל החנויות האלה. 
אז למה כתבתי שהפתעתי את עצמי? באחד המקומות שהגעתי אליהם, מקום מאוד מיוחד, מדדתי שמלה שאפילו לא חשבתי למדוד או שהיא הכיוון שלי בכלל אבל מדדתי כי למה לא בעצם ולצערי, פשוט התאהבתי בה מעל לראש. ברמה שיצאתי איתה מחדר ההלבשה אמא שלי התחילה לבכות מהתרגשות (והיא ממש לא רגשנית בדרך כלל). מיותר לומר ששתינו הופתענו מאוד מהתגובה שלנו לפריט לבוש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
long story short, כמובן שחזרתי לשם בסוף עם חברות שלי שרק אישרו לי שזו האחת, והשלמתי עם המציאות שאצטרך לקזז את המחיר של השמלה ממקום אחר באירוע. אני חושבת שמה שכנראה הטה את הכף בסופו של דבר היה שאמא שלי שלאורך כל הדרך אמרה שאני צריכה לקנות בכלל שמלה צבעונית לחתונה וללכת נגד כל התעשייה הסחטנית הזו גם תפסה את עצמה מאוהבת במה שמדדתי. אז כן, שבוע שעבר שילמתי מקדמה ובעוד כמה חודשים אזכה להתחתן עם אהוב ליבי בשמלת חלומותיי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
אני חייבת להדגיש שזו לא היתה החלטה קלה בכלל, אבל היא היתה נכונה עבורי ואין לי צל של ספק שעצם העובדה שאלבש את השמלה הזו ביום הזה תיזכר לי כחוויה של פעם בחיים. כמובן שארוסי (עדיין מוזר לי לקרוא לו ככה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) היה מעורב מבחינת המחיר ביחס לתקציב שלנו וכו', אבל גם הוא אמר שאם זה מה שנכון ליום ההוא, אם אין ספק, אז זה מה שצריך להיות. התכנית שלנו היא לעשות הרבה דברים לבד בחתונה מבחינת קישוטים ועיצוב, וכך נחסוך גם עלויות אחרות.

השורה התחתונה היא שזו החלטה מאוד אינדווידואלית ואני חושבת שמה שהכי חשוב במקרה הזה זה להכיר במציאות הכלכלית ולא להשתגע, אבל כן לקחת בחשבון שאם מוצאים את "האחת" באופן לא מתוכנן בכלל והיא קצת יותר מהתקציב, אפשר למצוא איך לגרום לזה לעבוד.


----------



## lanit (28/11/12)

אז אנחנו לא הלכנו רחוק בכלל 
בילדותי, בדומה לדניאל, ציירתי כל מיני דגמים ושמלות, אך הבנתי שהדגמים הללו לא מתאימים לגזרה שלי. אני מאוד מושפעת מהמחשבה שלפעמים מרוב שיש מבחר, זה לא באמת משנה מה נבחר, כי אנשים אחרים לא יודעים מה היתה האלטרנטיבה (למשל, כמתלבטים במתנה לחברה ושתי המתנות יפות. חלילה לא בדברים מהותיים כמו בן זוג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). הובכתי גם מהמחשבה ללבוש משהו כ"כ יקר ונוצץ. אני לא נסיכה ביומיום, ולהתלבש כנסיכה ליום אחד לא התאים לי. הרגיש לי כמו תחפושת. ולכן היה לי ברור שלא נוציא סכומי עתק בעניין.

בן זוגי היקר ואני דיברנו והסכמנו שאמנם שנינו עובדים בעבודות טובות ומרוויחים יפה, אך אין שום סיכוי או סיבה שבעולם שנוציא אלפי שקלים על שמלה שתלבש כמה שעות בלבד. זה נראה לנו הזוי להוציא סכומים של שכר דירה ומעלה על שמלה...
בן הזוג הטיל וטו על רכישת שמלה בebay ודומיו ("שלא יהיה דם של ילד סיני ביום חתונתנו", למרות שלא בדקנו אם בגדים/נעליים אחרים יוצרו בסין), לי לא היה כוח למדידות/ בחירת בדים (לא היה לי חשק או זמן להשקיע בכיתותי רגליים וכו') וכך החל המסע המופלא בין חנויות מעצבים וסטודיו-ים.
בסוף מצאנו שמלה שהלמה אותי יפה ומחירה היה ממש זול. הבחור אמר שגם אם בסוף לא אלבש אותה לחתונה, נקנה אותה כדי שיהיה לנו משהו ביד. כמובן שבכך החיפושים הסתיימו. היה צורך לבצע תיקונים קטנים, ובסופו של דבר השמלה עלתה פחות מ-1000 ש"ח.
אני מאוד מרוצה מכך- גם בגלל שהשמלה לא עלתה המון, גם בגלל שהיה לי נוח ביום החתונה, וגם בגלל שיכולנו להשקיע את הכסף בשידרוגים אחרים- כמו אוכל או אלכוהול.


----------



## hillala8 (28/11/12)

מאוד מסכימה עם מה שאמרת 
אחד הדברים שהיו לי הכי חשובים זה לא "להתחפש לכלה", לשמור על משהו שקרוב לאסטתיקה שלי ביומיום ושאני ארגיש שזה "אני".


----------



## gitaast (28/11/12)

לא בטוחה שצריך ללכת רחוק.. 
בעיקרון אני לא בעד להוציא הון על שמלה, מצד שני אני גם לא חושבת שצריך להתפשר במיוחד.. הנקודה שלי היא שאין בהכרח התנגשות בין יופי השמלה לבין מחיר סביר.. נכון שמחירי השמלות יקרים באופן כללי, אבל אני חושבת שבמחיר לא מופקע כל אחת יכולה למצוא את שמלת החלומות שלה, אם רק תוותר על שמות כמו דני מזרחי, דוד חצבני וחבריהם.. 
אני סגרתי שמלה ב 4000 שקל, ואני לא מרגישה שהתפשרתי. היא יפה יותר משמלות אחרות שמדדתי גם במחירים כפולים..
בקיצור.. אני באמת לא חושבת שצריך לוותר על איזה חלום בשביל להשיג מחיר סביר, אלא רק למצוא את המקום הנכון..


----------



## אוגלה (28/11/12)

אני מאז ומתמיד חלמתי על שמלה 
ברור שבמהלך השנים הטעם שלי השתנה והשמלה שציירתי לי בגיל 12 היא לא השמלה שבחרתי בבגרותי, אבל עדיין זה היה חשוב לי לבחור שמלה שהיא אני. 
למרות כל זה, היה ברור לי מהיום הראשון שאין מצב שאני אשכיר שמלה ב-10,000 ש״ח, ובסכום הזה אני אעדיף לנסוע למילאנו ולקנות שמלה ולהנות מסופ״ש שם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 התקציב שהקצבתי לעצמי היה 6500-7000 גג, ואצל כל המעצבים שביקרתי אצלם קיבלתי הצעה דומה או פחות מזה. 
כשהתחלתי לעשות את הסבב עם אמא שלי, גם היא כמוך לא האמינה שאפשר למצוא משהו בטווח הזה, וכל החברות שלה אמרו לה שבסוף זה יקפוץ ל10,000 ומעלה. די מהר היא הבינה שאפשר למצוא שמלות יפיפיות ומושקעות בפחות. 
בסופו של דבר, ראיתי לא מעט שמלות מהממות אבל אף אחת מהן לא הייתה בדיוק ״זה״. בסוף מצאתי את שמלת חלומותי לגמרי במקרה, והיא עלתה גם פחות ממה שתכננתי לשלם על שמלה.


----------



## hanitik (28/11/12)

3000 ש"ח לא אגורה יותר 
אחרי שראיתי חברות שפשוט התחרפנו ושכרו שמלות בסכומי עתק כמו 10,000 או 12,000 וגם שמעתי על 16,000 ש"ח החלטתי שבשום פנים ואופן אני לא אוציא סכום כזה מופרך!
הסכומים האלו מגיעים לשתי משכורות חודשיות שלי ואני לא רואה שום סיבה בעולם להוציא סכום כזה על בגד! נכון, אמנם זה בגד מאוד מושקע ומיוחד אבל בחיית... זה בגד!

אז הלכתי לתופרת מהממת שתופרת לי שמלה מהממת, כולל שאל, כולל הינומה וכולל ללכת איתי פעמיים את כל נחלת בנימין והסביבה כדי למצוא בדיוק את התחרה ואת צורת הפליסה שאני רוצה כל זאת במחיר של 3000 ש"ח! 

אגיד לכן יותר מכך. חברה שלי ששכרה שמלת כלה בסכום הדמיוני של 12,000 ש"ח אצל מעצבת מאוד נחשבת, מצאה את עצמה במדידה האחת לפני אחרונה מתייפחת מבכי כי החלק העליון שנתנו לה ללבוש היה... משומש!!! כן כן, ב12,000 ש"ח את מקבלת מחוך שלבשה מישהי לפנייך וכל החרוזים כבר התפרקו ממנו. מקסים לא?

מי שרוצה ורואה לנכון להוציא את סכומי העתק על שמלה - שיהיה לבריאות ובכייף. מי שלא, ניפגש בדיוטי פרי עם הכסף שנחסוך 

מזל טוב והמון הצלחה לכולן!


----------



## coffeetoffy (28/11/12)




----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (28/11/12)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/12)

גם אני חוויתי חוויה דומה 
הייתי יום אחד בדיזנגוף ורציתי למדוד שמלה סתם כדי לקבל מושג. מדדתי שמלה ב-10,000 ש"ח וכל החלק העליון היה בלוי וראיתי איך התחרה פרומה. 
הגזרה עצמה הייתה ממש לא משהו. 

מחיר גבוהה לא בהכרח קונה איכות וגם לא בהכרח קונה יחס טוב. כל מקרה לגופו.


----------



## ronitvas (28/11/12)

אבל זה לא מקרה מייצג בהכרח 
כפי שכבר אמרת....
יש מספיק מקרים שהעלות מעידה על הטיב והאיכות.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/12)

מסכימה 
אני בהחלט מסכימה שזה לא מייצג. אני חושבת שיש מחיר מינימום כלשהו שבכל מקרה המעצבת מפיקה בו רווח ויכולה להשתמש בבדים איכותיים. 
בנוסף, אי אפשר לצפות ששמלה עם המון אלמנטים והמון עבודה תהיה זולה - אבל הנקודה שלי הייתה שלא תמיד המחיר מעיד על הטיב.


----------



## coffeetoffy (28/11/12)




----------



## shira3121 (28/11/12)

זה גם היה הקריטריון הראשי שלי


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

אצלי 
לא היה לי שום חלום, רק רציתי סטרפלס (אולי בחורות אחרות בעלות חזה גדול שלא יכלו ללבוש סטרפלס מאז היסודי בערך יוכלו להזדהות איתי). בסוף גם זה לא היה (העדפתי כתפיות ושקט נפשי ושאני לא אסדר כל הערב את השמלה מחשש שהיא תיפול, למרות שהכל נשאר במקום כל הזמן)
לא רציתי להוציא יותר מ1500 ש"ח אבל בסוף הוצאתי 3000 ומשהו (יותר קרוב ל4000). יותר נכון, אמא הוציאה. 
בסופו של דבר מאוד אהבתי את השמלה ואת התגובה שהיא גררה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אה, ותפרתי אצל תופרת והשמלה נשארה אצלי


----------



## ההיא של ההוא (28/11/12)

אני תמיד חלמתי להיות כמו נסיכה בחתונה 
אבל כשהתחלתי לחשוב בתכל'ס, נלחצתי מעניין השמלה. יש לי עור מאוד בהיר ואני מלאה. אני אף פעם לא לובשת לבן וגם לא שמנת ושום צבע בהיר. יש את החשש שאני אראה חיוורת וזה לא יחמיא לי. כשהתחלתי למדוד אז טיפה נרגעתי מהחששות האלה.
הסתכלתי באתרים של מעצבים על דגמים של שמלות שמצאו חן בעיניי וחשבתי שהגיזרה תחמיא לי אבל בפועל בינתיים הייתי אצל 3 מעצבים ואצל כולם קרה שהשמלות שאהבתי פתאום נראו שונה במציאות או שהן לא התאימו לי ובמקום זה המעצבים נתנו לי למדוד דברים שלא חשבתי בכלל לנסות והופתעתי...
הקצבתי לעצמי שהגבול העליון הוא 8000 וגם זה נראה לי ממש קיצוני. לא הייתי רוצה להזמין מאיביי למרות שחברה שלי עשתה את זה והיתה מרוצה ויש פה עוד בנות כאלה. אני רוצה שזה יהיה משהו ממני. זתאומרת, במעצבים שהייתי אצלם מצאנו בסיס שהתאים לי ועליו אפשר לבנות לפי מה שאני אוהבת. זה מרגיש לי יותר מיוחד ויותר יחס אישי, אז בשביל זה אני מוכנה להשקיע יותר... 
עוד לא קרה שמדדתי שמלה ספציפית ואמרתי וואו זאת האחת. אבל אני מאמינה שאם זאת שמלה שאני מרכיבה מאלמנטים שונים שאהבתי בשמלות שונות והיא תיתפר למידותיי, בסוף אני ארגיש בה יפה.


----------



## מיצה נבים (28/11/12)

בפעם הזו סירבתי להיכנע למסחרת המחירים 
של עולם החתונות.

קניתי שמלה משגעת ב-550 ש"ח והוספתי לה חגורה מתוקה ב-60 ש"ח.
עוד הייתי צריכה לעשות כמה תיקונים כי סירבתי ללכת עם חזייה, ועדיין הייתי כלתית להפליא.
אני חושבת שהגבול כבר מזמן לא נמצא,
בעלי חנויות ומעצבים איבדו את הראש לגמרי במחירי ההשכרות,
זו פשוט חוצפה שלא תיאמן לקחת יותר מ-3000 שקל על שמלה מושכרת (נניח שבפנים מגלמים עלות ניקוי יבש, תיקונים, התאמות וכו').


----------



## מיצה נבים (28/11/12)

ואגב- יש לי שמלת כלה מקסימה, למכירה, 
מידה 3 (אבל מרגישה יותר), סטרפלס, ארוכה ומקסימה, קניתי אותה עם אמא שלי בהחלטה של הרגע והגעתי למסקנה שזה לא באמת מה שרציתי (ויותר מזה, זה היה בדיוק מה שלא רציתי אבל אמא שלי שכנעה אותי וכך היא נקנתה), אי אפשר היה להחזיר לחנות, אז אם מישהי מחפשת שמלה מקסימה ממש באזור ה-800 שקל, מתאימה לחורף אגב, כי הבד שלה די מחמם, מוזמנת לפנות אליי.


----------



## טוטי34 (28/11/12)

בדיוק אתמול סגרתי עם תופרת 
הייתי בשני סלוני כלות ובסלון השני התאהבתי בשמלה, אך לא במחיר. כשיצאתי משם אמרתי לעצמי שאני מוכנה להוסיף כדי לקחת את השמלה הזאת.
אבל אתמול הייתי אצל תופרת שעוסקת בתפירת שמלות כלה כבר 30 שנה, היא היתה איכותית התפירה היתה טובה ( אמא שלי גם תופרת, כך שהיא מבינה בדבר והיא היתה איתי שם) הבדים היו איכותיים והיא ישר הבינה מה אני רוצה.
אז כעקרון התפשרתי לא לקחתי את השמלה מסלון הכלות, אבל אני מקווה שהתופרת תעשה עבודה טובה.


----------



## ronitvas (28/11/12)

חייבת להגיד משהו!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  *חשוב לי לציין שזה ממש בסדר לעשות בחירות יקרות, גם אם זה לא עומד בקנה אחד עם המחירים שבנות אחרות מוכנות לשלם.
כל אחד והשיקולים שלו.
אם מישהו רוצה להוציא את הכסף, שיהנה! לא מוצאת פסול בזה!!!
אני חושבת שיש מקום בפורום לכולם, לא רק לאלה שחוסכות.*

אני מודה שאני פעמים רבות בוחרת את הרף הגבוה יותר. אני עושה את השיקולים שלי וטוב לי עם זה. 
לא רוצה להיכנס לאף אחד לכיס וגם לא רוצה שיכנסו לכיס שלי.

פעמים רבות נוצרת תחושה לא נעימה, כפי שכבר כתבו, שמי שמוציאה סכום גבוה ממה שאחרות מוציאות היא פראיירית או שדפקו אותה.
אני חושבת שזה ממש לא במקום. אני זוכרת מספיק קרדיטים של בנות שהתנצלו שהן הוציאו המון כסף (הכל עניין יחסי כמובן) על החתונה. דווקא במקרים האלה אני מרגישה חוסר נוחות. למה צריך להתנצל על הבחירות שלך אם את שלמה וטוב לך עם מה שבחרת.

הייתי שמחה לראות יותר מגוון, לכאן או לכאן.


----------



## coffeetoffy (28/11/12)

אוי רונית אל תוציאי אותי לא בסדר! 
לא אמרתי שלא בסדר לעשות בחירות יקרות, לבריאות. 
אבל אל תבואי להשוויץ ולהוציא את כל החסכניות (ואני לא קמצנית, אני חסכנית!) לא בסדר. 
להגיב ב"יש שמלות במחירים כאלה?" זה מתנשא ומגעיל ומוציא את כל מי שזה היה התקציב שלה כאילו קטנה ומסכנה. 
זו הייתה הנקודה שלי. לא שאסור לעשות חתונה גדולה!


----------



## ronitvas (28/11/12)

לא קישרתי את דבריי אליך 
הכוונה הייתה לתחושה שיש פעמים רבות בפורום. 
באמת שהייתי שמחה אם הגולשים/גולשות היו מרגישות יותר נוח לדבר על מחירים מבלי להרגיש לא נעים או לא בסדר ומבלי לקבל תגובות לא נעימות.
זאת ממש הייתה הערה כללית.


----------



## coffeetoffy (28/11/12)

אין בעיה עם חתונות יקרות, 
והיו פה לא מעט כאלה ומעולם לא הגבתי בנבזיות או זדוניות ואין פה אחת שיכולה להגיד שעניתי לה לא יפה. 
אבל במקרה הזה ספציפית זה לא לספר "תראו, יש לנו חתונה גדולה ויפה", אלא טון בולט של הסתכלות מלמעלה, ועל זה דיברתי.


----------



## behappy (29/11/12)

אני ממש לא פירשתי את דבריה של תפו ופוזה כך 
ולא הרגשתי שום נימת התנשאות מצידה. פליאה ותהייה כן, התנשאות? ממש לא, ואני בהחלט חושבת שעל סמך הדברים שתפו ופוזה רשמה, לפרשם כהתנשאות או כמשהו דומה, יהיה עניין אישי בלבד.

אם את לא רוצה להרגיש ש"מקשרים" את דברייך לדברים שנאמרים בטון מתלהם או פוגע, כפי שכתבת כאן לרונית, אנא דאגי גם להתנהל בהתאם כשאת מפרשת דברים של אחרים.

ובאמת באמת מאחלת לך הכנות נעימות לחתונה, תקופה טובה ונטולת לחצים עד כמה שאפשר ושתצליחו לעמוד בתקציב שאתם מעוניינים בו.


----------



## shira3121 (28/11/12)

מעניין- דווקא כשהתחתנתי לפני שנה וקצת 
ההלך רוח היה שאסור לחסוך/להתפשר על צלם/DJ/אולם/שמלה/איפור ושיער כי חתונה זה פעם בחיים וגם שהספקים במחירים הסבירים הם לא איכותים . אני דווקא שמחה שכל פעם שמישהי כותבת שטויות כמו זה שאי אפשר למצוא איפור ושיער בפחות מ1000 ש"ח או אולם שיכבד את האורחים בפחות מ300 ש"ח למנה מתקנים אותה.


----------



## The Blue Fairy (28/11/12)

רונית, אני לא מסכימה דווקא 
אני חושבת שיש בפורום מקום למגוון דיעות ורכישות, ועדיין לא ראיתי שנכנסו במישהי או גרמו לה להרגיש "פראיירית"
אז אני לא מבינה מאיפה התגובה הזו מגיעה


----------



## Taltalon269 (30/11/12)

היו תגובות כאלה בעבר 
ולא מעט דיונים בנושא, אבל תכלס הגולשות בפורום מתחלפות וגם אני לא שמתי לב לדברים כאלה בסיבוב הנוכחי


----------



## simplicity83 (28/11/12)

בדיוק כתבתי את אותו דבר, כמה הודעות למעלה...


----------



## yael rosen (29/11/12)

זה קצת יותר מורכב מזה 
להגיד שכל אחת מבצעת את הבחירה שלה, ולהתעלם מכך שיש מנגנון שמזין אותנו עם מה "שנכון" או עם "איך כלה צריכה להראות" זה לראות רק חצי מהתמונה.
בנות לא בוחרות להוציא 10,000 שקלים על שמלה רק כי הן רוצות, אלא כי התקשורת/החברים/ההורים והחברה גרמו להן לחשוב שזה בסדר, וכל זה מעוגן על ידי תעשייה שעושה **המון** כסף על בסיס החלומות שרוקמים עבורנו. כמה פעמים שמעתן את המשפט "אל תתפשרי על יום החתונה שלך"? אין שום דבר טבעי בכמויות הכסף שאנחנו מוציאים על האירוע הזה, או בהלך הרוח סביב הסאגה הזו.
כל מי שמסכים עם התפיסה שחתונה זה משהו שצריך להוציא עליו סכומים לא נורמאלים וחושב שזה טבעי, הוא חלק מאותו מנגנון.
לא אתחסד ואומר ששכרתי שמלה לא זולה, ומאוד לא פשוט לי עם הבחירה הזו.. אבל לפחות אני יודעת להגיד שהלכתי אחרי נורמות שנקבעו עבורי.

ורק כדי לשים דברים על דיוקם, אני מתה על חתונות, נהניתי נורא מתכנון החתונה ומהחתונה עצמה שהייתה לנו, ואני סאקרית אמיתית של בלוגים של חתונות.
אבל זה לא מצדיק התעלמות מהתופעה, לדעתי.


----------



## shira3121 (29/11/12)




----------



## coffeetoffy (29/11/12)




----------



## תפו ופוזה (28/11/12)

קנינו לבת שמלת מעצבת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז ככה...
הבת שלי שייכת לצעירות שהחלום שלהם ללבוש את השמלה הכי נסיכתית שיש לה בדמיון. 

היות שהבת שלי חיה ונושמת עיצוב היא התחילה לשוטט ברשת מיד אחרי הצעת הנישואין 
והתאהבה בשמלה של מעצבת הלונדונית ג'ני פקהם. (מעצבת לקייט מידלטון) 

לא העזנו לחלום לסוע ולהביא את השמלה,  כי רק חודש קודם לכן חזרנו משם שתינו מחופשה משותפת.

באוגוסט היא התחילה לחפש בארץ שמלה.
כל המעצבים דרשו לתפירת החלום חלום שלה 10,000-15,000  שקל להשכרה.
(היא באה עם תמונה באייפון... )

אחרי סבב מעצבים, סגרנו עם מעצבת שילמנו והתחלנו לתפור.
בנקודה מסוימת אחרי ששלמנו  60%  *ממחיר השמלה *והיא היתה גמורה!!!

נסענו ללונדון וחזרנו עם השמלה של המעצבת בעלות של כמעט שלושת אלפים פאונד...
החתונה בקרוב...


----------



## pipidi (28/11/12)

תראי, אם יש לכם את הכסף להגשים לה את החלומות 
או לחילופין יש לעצמה את הכסף, זכותכם לעשות כל העולה על רוחכם איתו. 

מצד שני, אם יש רצון להיות צרכנים נבונים, אז עושים סקר שוק ובודקים מה אפשר לקבל באיזה תקציב ולראות מה מתאים לכם. 

הכי חשוב שבסופו של דבר תהיו מרוצים מהבחירה


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/11/12)

סקר שוק 
לא היה השיקול.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ועוד אגלה לך.
אנו ממש ממש לא אנשים עשירים בכיס.
אנו עשירים בלב ובמחשבה וזה מה שהיה לנגד עינינו.
אני לרגע לא מתנצלת אני מכבדת את התגובה שלך ומגיבה.


----------



## pipidi (29/11/12)

לא חושבת שיש לך על מה להתנצל 
אני בטוחה שקראת את כל הדעות בפורום... ואת יודעת היכן למקם את עצמך ואת שיקולייך. אני לרגע לא תפסתי אותך כמתנשאת או שחצנית, או אפילו מזלזלת בבחירות זולות יותר. 

יש לי אמא ואבא, "כפרה עליהם" , שרוצים להגשים לי את כל החלומות, רצונות, ובמיידי. אך באותה מידה חינכו אותי לעצמאות, כך שברב הפעמים אני לא מרגישה בכלל שאני צריכה משהו, או שאני מעדיפה להשיג אותו בעצמי (אם בהמתנה עד שתהיה לי היכולת, או על ידי הפעלת שיקולים האם זה באמת נחוץ לי והגעה למסקנה שלא). לפעמים אני מאפשרת להם לפנק אותי במשהו, כי בסופו של דבר זה עושה גם אותם מאושרים כי הם מסוגלים ומרגישים נחוצים.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/12)

גם אצלי, ההורים היו רוצים לפנק אותי הרבה יותר ממה שאני מאפשרת להם. 

למעשה, למרות שאמא שלי קנתה לי את השמלה ולא הייתה לי ממש מגבלה תקציבית משמעותית, אני הגבלתי את עצמי. הרגשתי לא נוח לקחת מההורים שלי סכום כסף גדול מדי (לתפיסתי), למרות שידעתי שיש להם ושאפשר. זה לגיטימי גם לחשוב אחרת -אבל זו הייתה התפיסה שלי. והיום, בדיעבד, השמלה שלי הייתה בדיוק אני ואין לי שום חרטות עליה - לא מבחינת האיכות ולא מבחינת המראה ואני לא חושבת ששמלה שהייתה עולה יותר, הייתה נראית יותר טוב.


----------



## Olga1986 (29/11/12)




----------



## המרחפת (29/11/12)

סדרי עדיפויות! 
לא יכולתי להרשות לעצמי להוציא המון כסף על השמלה. 
לעומת זאת, כשעמדנו בפני הבחירה בקייטרינג, פשוט לא הצלחנו לפעול לפי התקציב בלבד, חרגנו ממנו כדי לבחור בקייטרינג שהציע תפריט יותר מעניין, יותר טעים ומה לעשות, יותר יקר. 

שנינו גרגרנים שבאים ממשפחות שמחשיבות אוכל. 
הבת שלך, לדבריך, נושמת וחיה עיצוב, ושם נמצאים סדרי העדיפויות שלה.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/11/12)

נכון אמרת 
וגם בטעימות השבוע הקפדנו מאוד בגיוון ובאיכויות
כדי להגיש קשת טעמים ורמה מכבדת מאוד.


----------



## morke2 (30/11/12)

סליחה - אבל בעייני זה פשוט הזוי ומופרך 
את מדברת על 25,000 שח רק על השמלה לא כולל עלויות טיסה ללונדון וכו - אני מצטערת, בעייני זה בכלל לא קשור לבחירות יקרות או להאם יש או אין את הממון בכיסך או בכיס ביתך,
זה עניין של פרופורציות וסדרי עדיפויות, בדיוק כמו להוציא כסף על זיקוקים בחופה, סוסים שופרות ולימוזינות - לי זה נותן תחושה של שופוני חיצוני, שהרבה מאוד פעמים מסיט את תשומת הלב מהטקס החשוב והמשמעותי..
זו רק דוגמה לעולם הכל כך חומרי שאנחנו גרים פה, 
בחיי, שאני חושבת שזוג צעיר יכול להנות מהשקעה כלכלית בכל כך הרבה דברים - חינוך לילדים, חופשה משפחתית, דירה ראשונה, שהיא כל כך הרבה יותר משמעותית משמלת כלה, שיכול להיות שאם היית לוקחת את ה25000 שח שהשקעת בשמלה הזו, והייתם שמים את הכסף בחסכון ל 10 שנים קדימה, המשפחה הצעירה של הבת שלך היית נהנת ממנו הרבה הרבה יותר
וכן, זה סותר אחד את השני, מעטות המשפחות שסכומים כאלו של עשרות אלפי שקלים לא באות על חשבון משהו אחר, גם אם לא בטווח המיידי בוודאי בטווח הארוך


----------



## lost in dreams (30/11/12)




----------



## תפו ופוזה (30/11/12)

תודה על תגובתך.


----------



## yael rosen (30/11/12)

וכל עוד נמשיך להלביש ילדות בשמלות לבנות ונגרום להם לחשוב שאושר מגיע עם תחרה לבנה, זה יאפשר לכל אותם מעצבים לבקש (ולקבל) סכומים אסטרונומיים.
חשוב לציין שהיא לא לבד, מדובר בתופעה חברתית בעייתית מאוד - גם מהבחינה הכלכלית וגם מזו הפמיניסטית. ממשיכים לקעקע נשים כנסיכות עם מבט מזוגג בעיניים, וקלילות מחשבתית חסרת אחריות בעוד שהגברים החכמים והרציניים עומדים מנגד ומצקצקים. 
מסכימה מאוד (!) עם כל מה שאמרת. ובעיני זו לא גאווה גדולה להוציא על שמלה מחיר של רכב (לשם השוואה האוטו שלנו עולה 12,000).
כחברה מחובתנו לא לקבל את זה.
שוב, למי שיש כסף, סבבה, הבעיה מתחילה כשאותם "חלומות" זולגים גם למעמדות נמוכים יותר. קורה לא אחת שזוג צעיר ללא אמצעים נכנס לחובות אמיתיים בגלל ש"היא" הגשימה חלום של תעשיית דיסני ושכרה שמלה במחיר של בית קטן.


----------



## אוגלה (1/12/12)

בעיני, 
זה מאוד עצוב שאנשים ללא אמצעים מוציאים כסף שאין להם על חלומות שהם לא יכולים להרשות לעצמם, אבל בעיני - זה חוסר אחריות של הזוג, ולא בעיה שהחברה אחראית לה, ואני ממש לא רואה בהם כ"קורבנות" של החברה.


----------



## yael rosen (1/12/12)

בוודאי שזאת אחריות החברה 
החברה מקבעת נורמות, מה נכון ומה לא, מה בקונצנזוס ומה בשוליים.
אני הרגשתי את זה בשיא העוצמה לפני החתונה שלי. אני, שרציתי חתונה אחרת, שלא מבינה לגמרי את תרבות החתונות הישראלית, הרגשתי בעוצמה אדירה את הלחץ מהסביבה שמופעל עליי להיות "כלה" כמו שכלה צריכה להיות  (וזה עוד ממישהי שבאה מסביבה מאוד נינוחה לגבי הנושא הזה). 

אם ניקח עלויות של כל שמלה, תהיה מפוארת ככל שתהיה, קרי, הבד, שעות מעצב, שעות תפירה וכו, לא נגיע לעשירית ממחירה. הלגיטימציה לאפשר את הדבר הזה היא מגמה חברתית ולא מקרה אינדיבידואלי.. זה כמובן לא סותר את העובדה שלזוג אחריות גדולה להחלטות שהוא לוקח, אבל התעלמות מאחריותה של החברה לעצב את הרצונות ואת מערכת הלחצים והדרישות מהפרטים שבה, היא פספוס גדול של הנושא. אגב זה נכון לא רק לגבי שמלות כלה בתרבות המערבית, אלא לכל נושא כמעט ונחקר על ידי פסיכולוגיה חברתית וסוציולוגיה.

אבל לא נראה לי שנצליח ליישב את אי ההסכמה הזו פה.


----------



## ronitvas (1/12/12)

זה נכון 
אבל זאת תרבות הצריכה. אפשר להגיד את זה על הכל!
את תראי את זה בכל תחום בחיים, וזה מתחיל מגיל מאוד צעיר - ולא, אני לא מדברת על מותגים בהכרח.
דירה, הריון, לידה, תינוקות. הכל עולה המון המון כסף.
נורמות חברתיות יש בכל חברה, אפילו בחברות פרימיטביות. זה משהו שמעצב את החברה, ולא תמיד בהכרח רע.

כנראה שלא תהיה כאן איזושהי החלטה. אבל זה גם בסדר. אם כולם היו מסכימים עם כולם היה משעמם


----------



## אוגלה (1/12/12)

תראי, הכוונה שלי היא כזו: 
קודם כל, אני לא מרגישה את הלחץ הנ"ל, אולי באמת כי גדלתי פה, וככה אני רגילה, אבל מההיכרות שלי עם תרבויות אחרות - כמעט בכל תרבות יש דגש בנושא החתונה. כפי שאמר המרצה שלי לאנתרופולוגיה - כשבודקים את נושא הטקסים, מעבר לכך שטקסים יש בכל תרבות, ישנם שלושה טקסים שמתקיים כמעט באופן מוחלט בכולן - טקס התבגרות, טקס זיווג וטקס מוות, כלומר יתכן ואלו נושאים שהגישה אליהם היא אוניברסלית. 
בנוגע לעלויות - אני לא חושבת שיש איזושהי חובה לקנות שמלה במחיר א' ולא במחיר ב', ומי שבוחרת לקנות שמלה ב-10,000 ש"ח ומעלה, וזוג שבוחר שהחתונה שלו תעלה סכום שיגרום להם להיכנס לחובות אדירים - זו הבחירה שלו. בסופו של דבר, בהתאם לנהוג והמקובל בארץ, אפשר לארגן חתונה נחמדה ומכובדת שעומדת בכל הסטנדרטים המקובלים, ולצאת מאוזן או ב"הפסד" או יותר נכון בהוצאה של עד 10,000 ש"ח, ולדעתי האישית - זה כן סכום שאפשר להשקיע באירוע, ולא לראות בו כבזבוז. אני באופן אישי חושבת שחתונה זה כן משהו שראוי לחגוג, ולדעתי האישית זו כן הוצאה נאותה לאירוע מסוג זה, וזו לא הוצאה שהרוב המוחלט של התושבים בארץ לא יוכל לעמוד בה, או שהיא חוב כל כך כבד שלא ניתן לעמוד בו (אלא אם כן יש כבר חובות אחרים וזה מתווסף אליהם).
ישנם זוגות שעושים אירוע בהתאם לתרבות ה"שופוני", ומזמינים זמר מפורסם, וקונים שמלה ב-10,000 ש"ח ומזמינים כינורות ושופרים לקבלת הפנים, אבל זוהי אינה הנורמה ואלו שבוחרים בדברים הללו מבלי שיהיה להם התקצב לכך - אי אפשר לדעתי להגיד ש"החברה" גרמה להם לכך, ואי אפשר לשים אותם במשבצת הקורבן של תעשית החתונות (ואני מסכימה שיש דברים שהעלות שלהם מופרזת במיוחד אם עושים השוואה למקומות אחרים בעולם, אבל יש דברים שהעלות שלהם נמוכה בארץ. לצורך השוואה, בארה"ב חתונה ממוצעת עולה כ-25,000-30,000$ למחצית האנשים שיש בחתונה ממוצעת בארץ).
בנוסף, הייתי בלא מעט חתונות (גם לא הרבה באופן מיוחד), ורק שתיים מתוכן היו יקרות מהממוצע הנ"ל, אחת מהן הייתה באמת של זוג אמיד,  שהם אמנם בחרו דברים יקרים יותר בחלק מהמקרים (גן מהיקרים בארץ, אוכל מדהים, כנריות בקבלת פנים), אבל החתונה ממש לא הייתה ראוותנית. במקרה השני - מדובר בדיוק בזוג שהחליט לעשות חתונת שופוני, והם היו במקום בחיים שהוצאה של 15,000 ש"ח לשתי שמלות של דני מזרחי באה במקום הוצאה על דברים חשובים בהרבה, אבל זו הייתה בחירה שלהם ורק שלהם.


----------



## ronitvas (1/12/12)

חתונות הארה"ב 
עולות בסביבות 25000-30000 ברוב המקומות. במקומות שעלות המחייה גבוהה יותר (הערים הגדולות בקליפורניה, ניו-יורק וכדומה) העלות יותר גבוהה. 
גם על אירועים קטנים יותר (בר/בת מצווה, אירועי חברה) מוציאים כאלה סכומים. פעמים רבות בגלל העיצוב שעשוי מפרחים ברובו ופרחים פה זה עסק יקר בטירוף.
המקומות "ערומים" וחייבים לעצב אותם. זה לא משהו שאפשר, כמו בארץ, להתקיים בלעדיו.
רק לשם ההשוואה - מסיבות Christmas שעכשיו כולם עובדים עליהם עולות עשרות/מאות אלפי ומיליוני דולרים (המפוארות יותר)....
והנה פוסט שכתבתי על טקסים ביבשת הגדולה
http://citrusim.blogspot.com/2011/02/blog-post_25.html


----------



## yulka303 (1/12/12)

אני מבינה את הרצון להשקיע, ולא הייתי כותבת 
מילה אם לא הייתי רואה שרשמת שאתם אנשים "ממש ממש לא עשירים".. אני הכי לא נכנסת לכם לכיס, אבל בתור מישהי שיש לה גם חתונה על הראש, איך מוציאים כאלה סכומים כשאין מאיפה?! 
שחלק מזה בכלל הלך לפח פשוטו כמשמעו.. אם הבת שלך הייתה כל כך מקובעת ברצון שלה (וזכותה, כן? אני גם מקובעת לגמרי מבחינת שמלה) לא ישר קניתם את השמלה שהיא רצתה? פשוט מהדברים שלך זה נשמע כמו כסף קטן, אבל אז את כותבת משהו אחר לגמרי. זה קצת לא מסתדר...


----------



## תפו ופוזה (1/12/12)

לא נורא שזה לא מסתדר 
תודה על השיתוף והתגובה.


----------



## Zorikit (1/12/12)

מה, אנחנו בני 3? מה זה השטויות האלו? 
קראתי את כל השרשור, כולל ההודעה שלך שאת ממש לא עשירה ובואי אני אומר לך משהו.
אני מגיעה ממשפחה מבוססת, אני הבת הקטנה וההורים שלי רצו שהחתונה שלי תהיה מושלמת ו"מפוארת".
ההורים שלי הוציאו על החינה שלי 26000 ש"ח (ובעייני זה מופרע לאללה, אבל הם התעקשו על חינה באולם) ועל החתונה עוד 35,000 כי הם רצו ויכלו.
ובכל זאת ולמרות הכל עשיתי ה-כ-ל כדי לחסוך כמה שיותר.
הם רצו שנביא להקה, זיקוקים, נשכיר לימוזינה והיו מוכנים ואכן גם השתתפו בכל ההוצאות.
שקל לא יצא מכיסנו על החתונה.
והיינו מקבלים כל דבר שהיה עולה על רוחנו.

ובכל זאת, התחתנתי באולם ששילמתי 185 למנה (לפני הכל כן?) כי זה נראה לי הזייה לשלם 250-300 שכל האוכל בכל האירועים הוא פחות או יותר באותה רמה.
קניתי שמלת כלה באיביי ב 760 ש"ח, את השנייה אמא שלי תפרה לי בעלות של 100 ש"ח והוספתי חגורה ב 15 ש"ח, איפרתי את עצמי, קניתי 3 זוגות נעליים במחיר שבנות קונות 1 ודאגתי שאלו יהיה נעליים שישמשו אותי גם אחרי החתונה כדי לבזבז סתם כסף. השמלה של חמותי עלתה יותר מהשמלות שלי.
בכל מקום שיכלתי לחסוך חסכתי.
לא כי אין כסף,
אלא כי אני מציאותית.
והעדפתי שאם יש כסף שרוצים לתת אותו לנו - עדיף שיגיע לחסכון לרכישת בית בעתיד.

בתמונה, השמלה מאיביי.


----------



## M2013 (29/11/12)

במקרה שלי אף פעם לא הייתי בחורה של שמלות 
וכשחלמתי על החתונה יותר חלמתי על איך המקום יראה או על השירים שינוגנו בה אבל לא ממש חלמתי על השמלה ולא הייתה לי שמלת חלומות, אז העדפתי ללכת למעצבת, לבחור דגם קיים ולהתאים אותו אלי דווקא מהסיבה הזו.
השמלה עלתה לי 6500 ולמרות שבדיעבד כשאני קוראת את התגובות פה המחיר נראה לי יקר, אני לא חושבת שהייתי יכולה לעבוד עם תופרת כי אני לא יצירתית מספיק ויש לי חברות שנפלו כשחשבו שהן כן מספיק יצירתיות ולא היו מרוצות מהתוצאה הסופית בסוף, ואני מעדיפה שינחו אותי איך כדאי שהשמלה תראה. גם שמלות באי.ביי לא היו עובדות כי אני צריכה להתאים את השמלה למבנה הגוף שלי ולראות איך היא יושבת עלי.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (29/11/12)

רחוק ככל שהתקציב יאפשר 
אחרי בירורים הקצבתי 2500 לשמלה. 

גם זה סכום פסיכי בעיני לשמלה ליום אחד (זה לא ערב אחד, זה מהצהריים לפחות עם כל הצילומים וכל זה ועד הלילה המאוחר). 

ידעתי איזו גזרה אני רוצה וגם ידעתי שאני לא רוצה להחליף שמלה באמצע הערב.

האמת היא שראיתי שמלה ביד שניה שמאוד קרובה למה שרציתי אבל בגלל שמדדתי אותה עם חזיה (ולא כמו שצריך) לא הייתי בטוחה שהיא במידה שלי ולא רציתי להטריד שוב את המוכרת למדידה נוספת כמו שצריך ואז כבר קיבלתי הצעת מחיר מהתופרת שהיתה בתקציב וסגרתי.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (29/11/12)

רק הבהרה- סכום פסיכי בעיני=לעצמי 
כל אחת והשיקולים שלה. אני בטוחה שהסכומים שאני אשמח להוציא על דברים אחרים ירימו גבה אצל אחרות. 
זה לא נכתב בשום צורה באופן שיפוטי.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/11/12)

תתחדשי.


----------

